# Using bands to remove horns



## Stacie1205

Has anybody tried using bands to get rid of horns on a mature goat. How did it turn out? Would like to see pics if anyone has any of before/after and whether you were happy with the outcome. I have a couple of does with very pointy horns that I would like to get rid of since they like to use them on each other.

Thanks


----------



## Sunny Daze

When I first started out with goats I had unregistered goats with horns. When I started getting into registered goats, they were all disbudded and it was very hard to keep them together. I sold all the unregistered goats but my favorite doe. I decided to band her horns as well as some large scurs on one of my bucks. It did work but it was clear towards the end their horns were very sore and painful. They kept their distance from all the other goats for fear of having their horns touched and I had to feed them seperately. I wouldn't do it again....


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I had a buck that had been disbudded 3 times and still grew a full fledged horn. We filed a groove at the horn base & put the band on & used electrical & duct tape to hold it in place. The band ended up sliding up the horn under the duct tape so I didn't notice it wasn't on the base. It did work though but I couldn't get it to stay at the base.


----------



## peggy

I have never tried it personally but the lady that I got my goats from has done it several times with much success. I saw pictures of a couple of goats with their horns that she did, and then I saw them in person and they looked as though they had been disbudded. Nice and clean. I think that some have had success and others not.


----------



## PznIvyFarm

I had the vet remove the horns on my 1 year old (she came with horns). It cost me $75 and it was worth every penny. She was a little touchy around her head for awhile, but has calmed down now. I think I could see banding scurs, but I don't know if I'd do actual horns.


----------



## liz

I banded the horns on a hermaphrodite "doe" nigi, hers were wide and thick at the base though, used electrical tape to hold the bands on and the 1st came off in 3 weeks .....she knocked it off. The secong dropped 2 weeks later. If I was to do it again, I think the smaller the diameter of the horn base the better. And yes it does hurt them, they learn pretty quick to avoid knocking heads as well as sticking their heads in places that may bump the horns.

It does work though, just have some Blood Stop powder handy or even a disbudder or soldering iron handy to stop any serious blood loss if one is unintentionally knocked off too soon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ive done it twice, had sucess both times, they still grow scurs, but if they get too big, you can just band again


----------



## KW Farms

I've banded horns probably 10 times with success and without any health problems. I actually have four yearlings that I got not that long ago that never got disbudded, that have bands on their horns now and all of them have lost at least one horn. I actually just take my castrator with a green band, put it over the horn, but the band at the base and then pop it off the castrator tool and push the band at the very base. I put 2 or 3 bands on just to be sure they stay on. 

I wouldn't use banding for goats older than 2 or 3 though.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I do EXACTLY what Kylee does


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

How young could you do it? Say if a kid never got disbudded and you wanted to get them off while the diameter of the horn base was small. At what age would you band them?


----------



## KW Farms

Could be anywhere from 6 months to a year and a half....just kinda depends on how fast the horns grow. A horn that is 2 to 3 inches long is usually ideal from my experience.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

When you say put the band at the base. .. is that where the skin/hair starts or lower?


----------



## KW Farms

Pretty much as low as you can get it to the skull. Here are some photos off of google...


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Thanks for the good pics. I have 1 1yr old that has horns and I am trying to decide what to do.


----------



## KW Farms

You're welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Stacie1205

Thanks for all the info. I think I will give it a try.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm

Does it seem to bother the goats?


----------



## KW Farms

The goats usually don't notice the bands at all. You just want to watch and make sure the goat doesn't break the horn off prematurely. If that happens it usually bleeds a little bit and you'll want to keep an eye on the goat and make sure it recovers and heals ok.


----------

